# Question about 74 GTO body plate - color



## Injun Don (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm looking at a 74 GTO data plate with the following color code:
"WA 849" (possibly WA 848"). It falls between the interior seat style "A51" and the "PNT". Any idea what this means?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

The "WA" paint codes were GM's paint codes.
In 1974, GM WA0848 was "Tuxedo Black", but each Division (Chevrolet, Cadillac, GMC, Buick, etc) had their own marketing name for the color.
Pontiac called it "Starlight Black".

PaintRef.com - Automotive Truck Fleet Paint Color Code Cross ReferencePaintref.com is very handy for paint code questions. 

Here's what it shows for WA0848 codes in the mid-70's: Color Codes - WA0848 Cross-Reference - page 7 of 11


----------



## Injun Don (Nov 20, 2012)

*Thanks*



jmt455 said:


> The "WA" paint codes were GM's paint codes.
> In 1974, GM WA0848 was "Tuxedo Black", but each Division (Cevrolet, Cadillac, GMC, Buick, etc) had their own marketing name for the color.
> Pontiac called it "Starlight Black".
> 
> ...


Thanks for that response. I would have never figured that out.:agree


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

*paint code*

FYI starlite black was a special order color !!


----------

